# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Baarmoederfibromen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Baarmoederfibromen: moeten ze worden verwijderd en hoe?*

Baarmoederfibromen zijn goedaardige tumoren. Ze kunnen heel talrijk zijn en vaak ook vrij groot zijn. Maar behalve deze twee overwegingen hangt de beslissing om in te grijpen vooral af van de risico's op complicaties. We hadden over dit onderwerp een gesprek met dr. David Elia*. 

*
Wat zijn fibromen?* 

Fibromen zijn gezwellen die ontstaan uit de baarmoederspier. Het zijn goedaardige tumoren, maar ze kunnen vrij grote afmetingen halen, vaak meerdere centimeters. Sommige vrouwen hebben er ook veel, soms zelfs een tiental, soms zelfs vijftien. 
De twee belangrijkste complicaties van fibromen zijn:
• maandstonden met heel veel bloedverlies, 
• of een fibroom dat heel erg groot wordt, en dat kan bijvoorbeeld gaan om een volume van de zwangerschap van 3 tot 4 maanden. 

Als u geen complicaties hebt, is er geen enkele reden om een behandeling te overwegen! 

*
Wat zijn de behandelingen bij fibromen?* 

Alles hangt af van wat men wil bereiken.
Als men wil voorkomen dat er bij de maandstonden veel bloedverlies optreedt, kan het nemen van de pil, een implantaat dat een progestatief afscheidt, of de inname van progestatieve hormonen een goede oplossing zijn. Maar deze middelen houden de verdere groei van het fibroom niet tegen. Als men wil vermijden dat het fibroom nog verder groeit en te groot wordt, kan men een kunstmatige menopauze uitlokken met behulp van geneesmiddelen die de werking van de eierstokken stilleggen. Zodra het fibroom geen hormonen meer krijgt, zal het verschrompelen en krimpen. 
Het probleem met deze behandeling is dat er maandelijks of trimestrieel intramusculaire injecties nodig zijn, en vooral, dat deze injecties gepaard gaan met de symptomen van de menopauze (warmteopwellingen, vaginale droogte, migraine, slaapproblemen, enz.). Dat is bij vrouwen van 45 bijvoorbeeld best hinderlijk. Om deze ongemakken te verhelpen kan wel een lichte hormoonbehandeling worden voorgeschreven die compenserend optreedt.


*Verwijderen van fibromen* 

Intracavitaire fibromen – die komen het meest voor - kunnen gemakkelijk langs natuurlijke weg worden verwijderd. In andere gevallen gaat men vaak over tot een chirurgische ingreep, een zogenaamde endometrectomie. Daarbij wordt het baarmoederslijmvlies 2/3 mm diep weggebrand. Ook de techniek van de zogeheten embolisatie levert goede resultaten op, maar dan wel in heel specifieke gevallen. Het is een radiologische, niet-chirurgische techniek, waarbij de bloedvaten die de fibroom voeden, worden afgekneld. De ingreep is wel heel delicaat en wordt weinig gebruikt. 
In heel extreme gevallen tot slotte, als alle andere technieken niet hebben geholpen, kan men als laatste oplossing een totale hysterectomie overwegen (verwijderen van de baarmoeder). Tegenwoordig is de vraag hierbij of men de eierstokken al dan niet mag laten zitten. Sommige experts raden aan om ze ook te verwijderen en zo het risico op eierstokkanker uit te sluiten. Andere raden het eerder af, omdat het wegnemen van de eierstokken, zelfs na de menopauze, kan leiden tot libidoverlies, een depressie, verminderde tonus, aanzienlijke gewichtstoename, enz. 

We moeten hier nog een laatste ingreep vermelden, en wel de myomectomie. Deze is bedoeld voor jonge vrouwen van 30-35 jaar die last hebben van veel fibromen en bij wie men de baarmoeder niet wil weghalen om hen de mogelijkheid om zwanger te worden niet te ontnemen. Bij deze ingreep worden de fibromen één per één weggenomen via de traditionele chirurgie (openen van de baarmoeder). 

*Dr. David Elia is gynaecoloog en publiceert regelmatig in vaktijdschriften. Hij heeft meer dan 35 boeken voor het grote publiek op zijn naam staan. Hij is ook lid van de wetenschappelijke raad van e-gezondheid.


18/03/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

